# Potage Crècy  (Thick carrot soup)



## di reston (Nov 14, 2017)

Yesterday I just couldn't think  what to make for dinner. The weather was grisly, not for going out in, and it was the kind it's that kind of gray day that makes you want comfort food. I used to make lots of this delicious carrot soup whan I lived i n the UK. OH - did he like it, or what!! Not only that, it's simplicity itself to make:

1lb red potatoes, peeled weight
1 1/2 lb large carrots, peeled weight
2 shallots
plenty of butter, to taste
s&p
fresh chopped parsley
Fresh chicken stock, or veggie stock cubes. Whilst in some parts of France you can get away with cubes, in others it would be 'shock,horror!!!'.

Rough blitz the vegetables either separate or together in the processor, and you can throw the parsley in as well.

Put everything in a large pan having gently melted the butter first. Keep stirring so that the small pieces of vegetables don't catch on the base of the pan. Add your stock and let it simmer until  you get a deep golden colour. Have some really good rustic bread to hand - we're into le rustique here my friends! I'm sure you'll be able to get that because you can all do almost anything and challenges don't daunt you! After that, it's 'bon appetit mes amis' !

di reston   


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe, it sounds wonderful!

I don't follow directions very well but I'll make a small batch à la Aunt Bea's cucina povera. 

I'm thinking planned leftover potatoes, boiled or mashed, and carrots from dinner.  The next day I'll add them along with a pint of chicken stock and the remaining ingredients to make a small lunch sized pot of soup.  Maybe a splash of heavy cream at the end!


----------

